# Tapeworm treatment for dogs returning to uk



## Trunkles (Jan 10, 2013)

Our dogs have their passports for Europe but we have not taken them over yet. We have read that it may be cheaper to purchase the treatment for tapeworm in the UK and then take it to a vet in France to be administered, rather than paying in full for the treatment purchased there.

Does anybody have experience of bringing pets home who could give us some tips, please.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 10, 2013)

Some info here

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-meets-gatherings/16200-dog-passports-3.html


----------



## kenspain (Jan 10, 2013)

I think you will have to have it done at the vets in France with the pills they use but not sure if it has changed :goodluck:


----------



## champstar (Jan 10, 2013)

only cost us 32 euro for our dog...25 of that was consulation fee the rest on the tablet.....so you pay for the vet in reality


----------



## DTDog (Jan 10, 2013)

We had our dog looked at in Spain and price was a lot cheaper than the UK.

Don't forget they will have to be done 24 hours BEFORE traveling back. Don't want you to be stuck at ferry port having to wait.


----------



## Sparks (Jan 10, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## lotty (Jan 10, 2013)

The rules changed as of 1st jan 2012, you don't have to have them flea treated and you get from 24 hours up to 5 days before return journey to have them wormed.

We took our own talet that we purchased in the uk, ended up getting ripped off in fees in the end (long story) but the further south you have it done the cheaper it will be. It gets expensive the closer to Calais you are.


----------



## BwB (Jan 10, 2013)

I've used the Vets worm tablets and flea treatment and taken my own supply for them to use. Normally use a Vets in France and each of them have always asked me if I have the tablets with me so I started carrying them as it seemed to be what they expected. So don't think you'll upset them by taking your own.

Officially you only need worm treatment now and you do have a few extra days to have it administered. Make sure, if you buy your own, you pick up a recognised tablet - it's detailed in the info with the pet passport.

You don't need the vet to give the flea and tick treatment now but if you let the dogs out for a run on anything other than mowed lawns then you should give your own pets the flea and tick treatment at the start of the trip as France and Spain have lots of ticks. It's nothing to be worried about just do a quick check after you've been for a walk to make sure they haven't picked any up.


----------



## jvh100 (Jan 10, 2013)

Would you take your own sandwiches to a cafe and ask if they mind you eating your own food in their establishment? I doubt the vets would let you do similar. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## zipnolan (Jan 10, 2013)

Trunkles said:


> Our dogs have their passports for Europe but we have not taken them over yet. We have read that it may be cheaper to purchase the treatment for tapeworm in the UK and then take it to a vet in France to be administered, rather than paying in full for the treatment purchased there.
> 
> Does anybody have experience of bringing pets home who could give us some tips, please.



send me your email address to ... john@nolan48.freeserve.co.uk  and I will send you typed instructions in Spanish and French to the vet, handy to have. In "WORD" format.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 10, 2013)

We always take our own medication - vets don't seem to have a problem and it can save hassle - not all vets completely understand the system if you're not close to the channel.


----------



## janegam (Jan 10, 2013)

Trunkles said:


> Our dogs have their passports for Europe but we have not taken them over yet. We have read that it may be cheaper to purchase the treatment for tapeworm in the UK and then take it to a vet in France to be administered, rather than paying in full for the treatment purchased there.
> 
> Does anybody have experience of bringing pets home who could give us some tips, please.



Hi, just been in europe- no problem with the vet using my products- exam etc cost me 35 euros in Chartres.


----------



## Ironjaws (Jan 11, 2013)

It seems that most vets in France are quite happy for you to take your on treatments. Be aware though that some vets inject the worm treatment the serum is refrigerated so it will probably not be possible to take your own. Standard charge seems to be about 40Euros.
We haven't found ticks more prevalent here, depends on the terrain and the weather conditions.

You will also find it quite normal to buy a cake or croissant or similar and go across the street to a bar for a coffee or beer and eat your own grub!


----------

